# Hawaii Reviews for April 2007!



## billhall

Hawaii Reviews for April 2007


----------



## billhall

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 3/23/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Hilton Hawaiian Village, Oahu, 3/21/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village  
Reviewer:   Mike Li​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island,   2/03/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   Jack & Sara Goodstein​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Hilton (HGVC) Waikoloa (Kohala Suites) , Big Island, 3/24/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Mike Li​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      3/25/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at the Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Dianne Loftis​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   3/09/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Jack and Phyllis Kotz​Island: Maui​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*WorlfMark Kapaa Shore, Kauai, 3/23/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


WorldMark Kapaa Shore 
Reviewer:   Lynne or Neil Mullane Kennedy​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Pono Kai, Kauai,  3/18/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:   Lynne or Neil Mullane Kennedy​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Sea Village,Big Island, 1/20/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sea Village (Vacation Internationale ) 
Reviewer:   Dave and Debbie Perry​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Hilton Hawaiian Village, Oahu, 7/23/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   James & Marie Frederick​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Lawai Beach Resort,Kauai,3/24/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach  
Reviewer:   Steve & Patricia Levenberg​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach, Oahu,  2/24/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach 
Reviewer:   Marcia Morris​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Dee M Kraft​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall

*The Point at Poipu, Kauai,  4/10/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


The Point at Poipu 
Reviewer:   Michael and Janice Petra​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

